

Can you recognize the million pound chair? - annapowellsmith
http://www.mysociety.org/2012/06/19/can-you-recognize-the-million-pound-chair/

======
jeremyarussell
I couldn't agree more with the point of this post. The fact is that many
people get hoodwinked when they are getting things sold to them, it's people
that are in the actual field that are capable of seeing the difference between
something worth the price or not worth the price. That said, if a company
doesn't have a dedicated IT staff and said company isn't a small business
anymore, that's pretty much asking for trouble.

